

How We Increased Our Twitter Following Over 5000% In 30 Days and Why It Matters - ressaid1
http://www.distil.it/how-we-increased-our-twitter-following-by-over-5000-in-30-days-and-why-it-actually-matters/

======
highace
Using tweetadder is a great way to get your account suspended. Also, it's not
about the quantity of followers you have, but the quality. People who follow
back based on a keyword search are probably going to be pretty worthless... If
all you want is a big number on your profile page you may as well just buy
followers from Fiverr.

~~~
ressaid1
At first we thought they would be worthless too but they aren't. If you are
diligent and specific on who you try and connect to, then you get quality
followers as a result. We have gotten sales signups and made several business
connections through this campaign.

~~~
highace
Well if you have signups then I stand corrected, apologies for assuming you
didn't.

------
nateweiss
I still can't get myself to embrace Twitter, but this was a good set of
thoughts around it. Maybe someday I'll get it together, re-read decent
articles like this, and get myself out there. In any case I appreciate the
poster's point of view.

------
emakyol
Couple of solid pointers on expanding a twitter base.

